# Question



## Jray (Aug 30, 2019)

my plant is give off oil smell and white stuff


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2019)

I can't tell from your pictures, do you think that is mildew or mold on your leaves?


----------



## Jray (Aug 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I can't tell from your pictures, do you think that is mildew or mold on your leaves?


I don’t know


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2019)

Can you get a close up of just one leaf?


----------



## Jray (Aug 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Can you get a close up of just one leaf?


----------



## Jray (Aug 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Can you get a close up of just one leaf?


----------



## stinkyattic (Aug 30, 2019)

Get in there with a vacuum cleaner right away, don't let that sit in your room and multiply. I honestly do not know what it is- webs could be spiders or mites, white fuzz could be mold or an insect pupa, but get it out of there. If you have dead leaves on the floor or soil surfaces,  vacuum them up too- you don't want to give any free motel rooms to pests!
If I found one or two water leaves with a mess like that, I'd cut them off immediately and burn them outdoors with no regrets, and plan to treat the room with eagle20 before the next grow cycle. The rest of your plant looks vigorous.


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 30, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Get in there with a vacuum cleaner right away, don't let that sit in your room and multiply. I honestly do not know what it is- webs could be spiders or mites, white fuzz could be mold or an insect pupa, but get it out of there. If you have dead leaves on the floor or soil surfaces,  vacuum them up too- you don't want to give any free motel rooms to pests!
> If I found one or two water leaves with a mess like that, I'd cut them off immediately and burn them outdoors with no regrets, and plan to treat the room with eagle20 before the next grow cycle. The rest of your plant looks vigorous.


I totally agree with what stinkyattic has just said because that's starting to look like spider larvae to me!.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 30, 2019)

You cant see spider mite larvae without a loupe or magnifying glass.  You would look on the undersides of the leaves to see them.
The white stuff looks like powdery mildew, but it is hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2019)

Plant(s) in post 6 are male.  I would recommend getting it (or them) out of the room.  NOW


----------



## Jray (Sep 2, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Plant(s) in post 6 are male.  I would recommend getting it (or them) out of the room.  NOW


It just one plant


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank goodness.  I hope you got rid of that one quick.


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Sep 10, 2019)

Jray said:


> View attachment 254439
> View attachment 254437
> View attachment 254437


Looks like you've got male plants, eh? I was wondering because, at 8/30, you should be showing flowers, if not, trichomes, and your tops don't have either. If you pinched off the leaves about which you're concerned, that should solve the issue, because, IMO, it doesn't look like the problem is systemic.

BTW, if your plants are male, keep your expectations low regarding potency. Without a thick spread of trichomes, you'll be huffing and puffing.


----------



## Jray (Sep 10, 2019)

Eyeball Kid said:


> Looks like you've got male plants, eh? I was wondering because, at 8/30, you should be showing flowers, if not, trichomes, and your tops don't have either. If you pinched off the leaves about which you're concerned, that should solve the issue, because, IMO, it doesn't look like the problem is systemic.
> 
> BTW, if your plants are male, keep your expectations low regarding potency. Without a thick spread of trichomes, you'll be huffing and puffing.


Yeah it a male it got high stress


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi Jray. I want to help with some confusion about males/females/hermaphrodites.
A plant showing any opposite-sex parts is a herm. 
Male parts with no female flowers mean it's a true male.
True males don't come from stress. They're normal in non feminized seeds and in nature.
Females can grow male parts, and vis a versa, under stress. It's part of cannabis' survival method in the wild. This is a hermaphrodite.
 A single, stressed out female plant can still self pollinate by growing male parts, and set enough seed to ensure a next generation. Some fish and frog populations have sex changing abilities that are an example of convergent evolution - they've evolved a similar solution to ensure their own survival despite poor environmental conditions.
A single male flower on a female plant can give off enough pollen to end up with a shocking number of seeds, so you always want to inspect your budding plants and ensure there are no 'bananas on them.
Some cannabis lines will go herm under even mild stress, or none at all. These should be eliminated from the breeding pool!
Most are capable of herming under extreme stress such as repeated or long term photoperiod interruption. In this case, your job as the grower is simply to eliminate the stress and do your banana inspections : )
Edited after I found a pic in a different thread showing both male and female parts on your plant. But this is general information to help you next year.


----------



## Jray (Sep 12, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Hi Jray. I want to help with some confusion about males/females/hermaphrodites.
> A plant showing any opposite-sex parts is not a herm. It's a true male.
> True males don't come from stress. They're normal in non feminized seeds and in nature.
> Females can grow male parts, and vis a versa, under stress. It's part of cannabis' survival method in the wild. This is a hermaphrodite.
> ...


So can I use the seeds that came from it


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 12, 2019)

Noooooooooo!!!! You shouldn't have even let it set seed! And the moment you saw it had male flowers you should have chopped it. Some poor grower down the street with a seedy crop is probably devastated right now wondering how they got seeds after taking care of their plants all summer. It's considered irresponsible, at best, to allow a male or herm plant to release pollen outdoors. If you were my neighbor I would be angry,  to put it lightly.


----------



## Jray (Sep 12, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Noooooooooo!!!! You shouldn't have even let it set seed! And the moment you saw it had male flowers you should have chopped it. Some poor grower down the street with a seedy crop is probably devastated right now wondering how they got seeds after taking care of their plants all summer. It's considered irresponsible, at best, to allow a male or herm plant to release pollen outdoors. If you were my neighbor I would be angry,  to put it lightly.


I kill it and grind it up and throw it in the garbage already


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 12, 2019)

Phew! I know it's hard to do when you put so much effort into growing it, but it's the RIGHT thing, and next year will be even better: )


----------



## Jray (Sep 12, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Phew! I know it's hard to do when you put so much effort into growing it, but it's the RIGHT thing, and next year will be even better: )


I know


----------



## Jray (Sep 12, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Phew! I know it's hard to do when you put so much effort into growing it, but it's the RIGHT thing, and next year will be even better: )


I just want smoke and now I have smoke the trash around me smh


----------



## Jray (Dec 29, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Phew! I know it's hard to do when you put so much effort into growing it, but it's the RIGHT thing, and next year will be even better: )


I'm back with a new grow


----------



## Jray (Dec 29, 2020)

Jray said:


> I'm back with a new grow


----------



## Jray (Dec 29, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Phew! I know it's hard to do when you put so much effort into growing it, but it's the RIGHT thing, and next year will be even better: )


I learn  a lot from you and the other guys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome Back Garden looks great.
Tell us more.


----------



## Jray (Dec 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Welcome Back Garden looks great.
> Tell us more.


Thank You have learned how to identify which ones are females and males when they start to show their sex. But this grown is a little different; The seeds were given to me. So I don't know what 're I planted 14 and two came out to be males. I got rid of them that left me with 12 and somehow now I'm left with 8 good females.


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

We can help get them to harvest.  Like Roster said let us know what you have got going.


----------



## Jray (Dec 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> We can help get them to harvest.  Like Roster said let us know what you have got going.


I wish I knew what I have. All I know is that I have 8 females


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

Medium, nutes, lights, exc......


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2020)

Here ya go.






						Growing Resources - Go here first before asking your questions.
					

Grow Guides-must read before sprouting your first seed  Greenmans free growing library Cannabis growing free guide Erowid Guerrilla guide to outdoor growing A GARDENERS GUIDE TO FROST  All these guides are laid out for easy reading and best of all FREE!!!. Sure you'll find something in each of...




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				




And by the way,,Stinkyleg and her bunch is not here anymore. They moved on to a Private site.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

